# Weights for Pomp Rigs



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just wondering what is the best wieght/oz. to use for Pompano rigs? The old trusty pyramid







, the bank sinker







, or what I call a swiveld bell weight







. Many Thanks.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Pyramid 2-6oz depending on waves and current


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

2 oz pyramid was fine today. Strong East to West rip.

No pomps but loads of fleas.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Have you ever tried one of the weights with spring wires? They look weird but they dig in to sand and really hold, even on rough current days. This way you can get by with less weight than a straight up pyramid. I bought mine at Academy though I would think Outcast would have them. Gray's has them but only up to 3 ounce. Grays also carries a modified pyramid that the point is spiral so it screws in to the sand. they appear to work pretty well too.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

A regular 1 or 2 oz bank sinker with a few holes drilled trough it and 3mm weedwacker line poked through the holes about two inches worksvery well.Looks like an old WW2 mine when you do it too much, i like about 3 holes, six spikes. I know you can buy them ready made like that too. The advantage is lighter weights and better distance due to more streamlined shape of a modified bank sinker vs pyramid of same holding power if that makes sense. In a side current smaller surface area of the smaller weight plus those nylon spikes help grip the bottom. I had a buddy who swore that using orange spikes upped his catching of African Pomps, hard to prove though.


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

> *bigpopper (10/12/2008)*Just wondering what is the best wieght/oz. to use for Pompano rigs? The old trusty pyramid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out our Pompano Storm Surf sinkers at http://joshuasjigs.com/pompanotackle.html

Seems since these fish have very sharp eyesight and come running to the streak of orange or yellow going through the water. Our season just started down here in Ft. Lauderdale, We are shipping about 12 dozen a week already.

James @ WWW.JOSHUASJIGS.COM


----------

